# Mud



## vickylou (Jul 26, 2009)

What is the best way of getting mud off my poo everyday with out having to give her a bath everyday?
She is a toy and gets covered in mud everytime she goes out of a wee, I had to soak her braclets in a washing up bowl yesterday and the water was black.
Also when i am brushing her in genral should i be using a leave in condianer everytime as i am scared i may be damaging her coat just with a slicker brush on her dry coat then the comb?


----------



## curlysmama (Oct 31, 2010)

I am definatly no expert, but I bathe Curly every 2 weeks. In between I wipe his paws/legs with baby wipes. I use the pin brush for everyday dry brushing, and every couple days I use spray in conditioner with the slicker brush.


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

I usually let Poppy dry out, and then brush the mud out. Much of it comes off on the blankets in her crate in the car - and I am notoriously non-house proud!


----------



## Aidan (Mar 4, 2009)

When do you bathe just make sure to use a conditioner or something to protect/seal the coat from getting dirty. While the mud/dirt will still appear on your dog..after they dry just take a brush and it brushes or falls right out. A good conditioner will work or a leave in product will work. 

I absolutely love miracle coats leave in conditioner and it can be found at Petco for 10 bucks or something. In fact I use it in a pinch when I'm in a hurry bathing. Just the other day I washed Dodger and then instead of conditioning I saturated her coat in the leave in conditioner. I didn't have time to fluff dry her right away so she sat in a crate with a fan on her for about 30 minutes..then I took her out to fluff her and wow she looks like I spent 45 minutes fluffing her! Normally when using a conditioner it can take the dog longer to dry..but that just means the conditioner is doing its job and sealing the coat to keep moisture in and protect it from damage. It can be a pain for groomers and when trying to scissor your dog..I only heavily condition mine about once a month.

It took me awhile to learn to start protecting Sagan's coat (a white standard) during baths. I used to never condition him but now I heavily condition his legs only and I haven't had as much trouble getting rid of the stains as I was previously!


----------



## JE-UK (Mar 10, 2010)

Mud, mud, mud, everywhere we go ... it's only Nov and I'm already sick of mud.

I was cleaning frozen mudballs off Vasco last night.

My sister got me this The Pawplunger, which I thought was a gimmick, but does actually work pretty well. Now I just need a Belly Plunger!

I find my dog-cleanliness standards drop a bit in the winter, otherwise I'd be bathing constantly. I do brush, but mud seems to cling to poodle hair tenaciously.


----------

